# BLACKMAGIC 12K!



## bergstrom (Jul 20, 2020)

Move over 8K - Blackmagic's new URSA Mini Pro shoots 12K60p RAW video for less than $10,000


Holy wow… 8K dead already? Blackmagic has just announced a new URSA Mini Pro camera that shoots 12K RAW video. Yes, that’s right. 12K. A Super 35mm sensor with a whopping 80-megapixels. 12,288 x 6,480 pixels. And it shoots them at up to 60 frames per second. In 12-Bit Blackmagic RAW. But you...




www.diyphotography.net





Seriously , is the k stuff getting out of hand? 24K by December? 

Also, anyone want to even contemplate the desktop pc requirements for editing this?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 20, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> Move over 8K - Blackmagic's new URSA Mini Pro shoots 12K60p RAW video for less than $10,000
> 
> 
> Holy wow… 8K dead already? Blackmagic has just announced a new URSA Mini Pro camera that shoots 12K RAW video. Yes, that’s right. 12K. A Super 35mm sensor with a whopping 80-megapixels. 12,288 x 6,480 pixels. And it shoots them at up to 60 frames per second. In 12-Bit Blackmagic RAW. But you...
> ...



You'll need whatever today's equivalent of a CRAY-2 is.

Or a much longer lifespan. Of course, if you go that route it had better be something relatively timeless.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You'll need whatever today's equivalent of a CRAY-2 is.
> 
> Or a much longer lifespan. Of course, if you go that route it had better be something relatively timeless.



I'm sure Dell are working on it now


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You'll need whatever today's equivalent of a CRAY-2 is.
> 
> Or a much longer lifespan. Of course, if you go that route it had better be something relatively timeless.


It seems that an avarage laptop will do the trick:


> And if you thought 4K BRAW was efficient, you’ve seen nothing yet. An update to Blackmagic RAW has also been made available *which allows you to edit this 12K BRAW footage on your average laptop*, and in the presentation above, a 9 camera 12K multi-cam simulation was created and shown to be playing back in real-time from 9 separate file streams.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2020)

I thought it was interesting that they think a different resolution changes the field of view.


----------

